# trim-tex magic corner



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Any one use the trim tex magic corner .was wondering how it finished out I saw it at our local yard and wanted some opinions before I try it thanks sdr


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Spray glue,staple then finish like any other off angle. Works well !

I'm personally not a fan of the "V" in the middle which is why I like NoCoat better.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

ThAt was my one concern that v is it real noticeable or something you have to look for?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very noticeable. But it does what it's supposed to do !


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Any one use the trim tex magic corner .was wondering how it finished out I saw it at our local yard and wanted some opinions before I try it thanks sdr


 I love magic corner. Install just like mudslingr said. I run mine with 5 6 then an 8. The v in the middle doesn't really standout that much when painted. It does look really sharp when installed on a textured ceiling. Just make sure you keep the middle clean and make sure the painters don't apply alot of paint just enough to color as anything built up in the v (paint,primer,or texture) will crack.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Just make sure you keep the middle clean and make sure the painters don't apply alot of paint just enough to color as anything built up in the v (paint,primer,or texture) will crack.


Yep ! I forgot that part. Expansion WILL crack anything on the V.

I use a 4" twice. First coat with ProSet and second is a skim/fill with ap. Easy to coat both sides at the same time too.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

we love using magic corner sence we started using it we've never had to go back and repair vaults because things are moving around


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Very noticeable. But it does what it's supposed to do !


That's why its perfect for vaulted ceilings; you don't notice the "v".

It's also perfect for vaults cause nocoat has been known to crack in the north dakota winters. 

Nocoat isn't as straight as a chalk lined magic bead.

When doing magic bead, its always best to sand out the middle (if you textured) other wise when the rubber center moves the drywall mud (and paint) will start to flake off and look like its cracking.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

nothing against your choice of glue for putting this on but I use a glue mud then a sheetrock 90, I find you can adjust the bead better that way, glue it and you are stuck with it.....

I do like the use of it because where you need expansion joint or in a:wheelchair: oldtimers house vaulted upperrooms


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I used the NEW mud set magic corner That joe sent me . On a bonus/attic room last week[ still not finished with that one yet]
It's more work than no-coat,,but ..It will staighten out a bad off angle just as well .. I had to chalk line one angle then try to level out before applying the magic corner ...Didn't work so well after I put it on ..needed more leveling [ attic room rafters are a mess ..old frame] So I pulled the magic corner off Then rolled it up,and placed it in a bucket of water..Sprayed it off when I got home...Can't do that with no-coat..

I'm not done with this job yet,,,But I think the cove in the crease will look really cool when It's all finished. Where the bead meets the magic corner was a bit tricky.


----------

